# Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Since I seem to be working on the beetle more and more lately, i figured that I would just make one collective thread for the work that I am doing. No reason to make a bunch of separate threads when I can just keep everything in one place. Here is a snapshot of the history of the car. Purchased it Jan 3rd of 1999 and soon after had Kamei/ Freedom Design splitters and spoiler. My brother owned a vinyl graphics company so something had to be added.








In the spring of 2003 my car was hit which prompted me to go with a RSi style front bumper. While it was in the shop I drew out a look for the hood and set my friend on it. After a few days of body work he was able to put together just what I had sketched out and I couldn't have been happier.








After having the car sit the same way all through college, I decided to mix it up a little when I got out and swapped out the TSW's for the saw blades and soon after put on the KW coilovers. This helped push the car towards the direction I wanted and was the start of the latest incarnation.








As of right now this is how the car sits. The Saw blades were sold and replaced with RS178's which required thicker adapters all around to help resolve some clearance issues from the 9.5" wheels on the front. The wheels were cleaned up before they went on, and will hopefully be stripped down again and refurbished over the winter, might try something new, but will most likely just keep a similar look. For anyone thinking of working on 178's, they have the smaller 12.4" center and are a bitch to find parts for.








I hope to keep this thread as updated as possible, and I welcome your comments and criticism. Feel free to ask any questions as well and I will try my best to answer them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Josh, your beetle is definitely one of my all time fav's. It's such an inspiration to me as well as my friend Josh














Mucho kudos for making this thread so we all can see the history and the continuing progress of your ride. Hope you make it to H2o this year. My friend Jordan (happynotemo) is going and I have a special project for him to take pics of your ride as well as other Beetles represented for my collection. Keep up the great work as we learn from your endevours with your wicked Bug. Also, late congrats for making PVW reader's ride a few months back. Cheers man, Tony










_Modified by vdubstar at 12:16 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Always loved your Beetle dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (PAULLLLLIN)*

nice post. looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (gt2437)*

i want to see more pictures of the car on the BBS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (dogdrive)*

Damn, I think you've been through more sets of wheels than I have......








Seriously though, cars lookin' great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*

One of my fav beetles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (FastAndFurious)*

loved your beetle since 02' hahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Damn, I think you've been through more sets of wheels than I have......









Yeah, there were actually two more sets that were on for a little while. I set of cheap 17" splits (my first aftermarket wheels) and another set of BBS RF's that I never found center caps for so they are sitting in my shed. I think I am going to stick with the RS's for a while, but then again, who knows what might come along.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

forgot to add this to the top >> Summer 2006, Turbo Build.
Full thread here ... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3402501


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

im think i favor the saw blades


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, there were actually two more sets that were on for a little while. I set of cheap 17" splits (my first aftermarket wheels) and another set of BBS RF's that I never found center caps for so they are sitting in my shed. I think I am going to stick with the RS's for a while, but then again, who knows what might come along.

I think wheels & tires are without a doubt one of the trickiest mods you can do to your ride. First, because of all the size/fitment issues, and secondly because of the huge impact the appearance of rims makes on the overal look of the car.
That's why I think after deciding on the *Ruf Concept* theme, I've finally nailed dead on what's going to look best on my particular car. Hope to have some pics of Stage II ready to post in a few weeks.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I think wheels & tires are without a doubt one of the trickiest mods you can do to your ride. First, because of all the size/fitment issues, and secondly because of the huge impact the appearance of rims makes on the overal look of the car.
That's why I think after deciding on the *Ruf Concept* theme, I've finally nailed dead on what's going to look best on my particular car. Hope to have some pics of Stage II ready to post in a few weeks.








"Hollywood"









definitely excited to see your new pictures.
my wheels are killing my stance








this last year ive spent money basically replacing stuff from when i was 16-17, i definitly figured out my style now.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Eurobeetle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Def one of the greats IMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_That's why I think after deciding on the *Ruf Concept* theme, I've finally nailed dead on what's going to look best on my particular car. Hope to have some pics of Stage II ready to post in a few weeks.









anything to this effect ...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
anything to this effect ...









No, not really. Don't want to hijack your thread, but am still tweaking fitment/offset/final tire size issues. Probably won't have everything finalized for a few weeks. Gonna be somethin' more like this. Here's a little *tease*







Sorry for the "Grainy" pics
























"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:50 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*

same idea. That was the first RUF wheel that google kicked back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

And a couple tryin' on the car:
















"Hollywood"


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

what is the size/offset of those?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_what is the *offset* of those?

There in lies the dilemma








We pretty much have the rears all set. (It's a staggered setup). The back wheels are 19x10's with a 66et Ruf Factory Offset from Germany. I'm using a 30mm H&R Spacer which is making the final offset in back 36. I'm running 255/*30*/19's in the back. Problem solved! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No rubbing or scraping of any kind in the rear. It's also important to keep as part of the equation that I'm lowered 1.5" on Vogtland Coilovers, and am running a 30 profile on the rear tires.
The front wheels are 19x8.5" with a 56et Factory Offset. I'm running 235/*35*/19 tires in front. I started with a 20mm H&R Spacer making the Final Front Offset 36 as well. Not bad, but am getting some *very minor* rubbing on the inside wheel wells / plastic fender liners in front. I'm waiting for a set of 22mm H&R Spacers (on backorder







), for the fronts, just to kick them out toward the fender slightly. This will make the final et in front 34, which I think will work PERFECTLY with the tire/wheel setup.
Stay tuned.....................








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:44 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

got a lot done on the engine clean up last night. Passenger side is all wired up, next step on that side is the steel braided line for the fuel rail and then welding in the cover plate and removing of all the brackets, studs, etc., 








Also managed to get the drivers side run down the firewall and most of the wires organized. I need to extend a few of the wires and make sure everything is securely wrapped in friction tape and then I should be good to go on that side. Couldn't get any pics of that side since it was dark by the time I finished up, but I should have some pics tomorrow if the rain breaks at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Almost all the way there as far as wiring is concerned. I have the whole harness relocated and simply need to extend the power wire from the fuse block to the starter, and then ground the battery in the trunk.








Harness hanging out below the frame rail. As of right now it is all taped and mounted where it needs to be.








Final mounting place for the power distribution block. Once everything is powered up I am going to wrap this to protect from the elements.








Probably would have gotten more done yesterday but I didn't have the heart to take my work shoes away from my cat.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

You are my inspiration to completing my project on my Color Concept.
Mad props. I think it looks great -- loved the saw blade look. 
Question for you... where did you get the front end Turbo S bumper? I am assuming it didn't come with the car when you bought it.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_You are my inspiration to completing my project on my Color Concept.
Mad props. I think it looks great -- loved the saw blade look. 
Question for you... where did you get the front end Turbo S bumper? I am assuming it didn't come with the car when you bought it. 

That is Votex bumper not the Turbo S.








Keep posting the pictures, Josh.








Q: How do you do to protect water goes into the hood when it's raining. 


_Modified by Good Old Car at 6:49 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Q: How do you do to protect water goes into the hood when it's raining.

Since the hood slopes downwards I really don't have a problem with water dripping if its raining while the car is sitting. If anything I usually park on a downhill slope when possible and I keep a plastic bag over the filter when the car is sitting (note to anyone who tries this, don't forget to remove the bag







). As for driving, i haven't had a problem yet. I really think it has to do with the placement that any water that does enter simply drains down onto the frame rail and never caused an issue with me.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Q: How do you do to protect water goes into the hood when it's raining.

You mean, you drive your car in the rain????








*Just Kidding*







(Not really).








"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*

haha, i don't as much any more, but it was my daily driver until this past December. It does, however, sit in my driveway as I don't have a garage to keep it in.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
You mean, you drive your car in the rain????








*Just Kidding*







(Not really).








"Hollywood"









Yes, I mean if you're cruising and then there is raining a lot. I was worried about this once on my car since I replaced hood to CF hood and there is a gap between hood and bumper which I can see through side to side. That was on the way home from Waterfest 14. I have dry filter. After I got home I checked the filter and half of it toward front of the car was a bit wet.








The plastic bag cover always work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used that for my old beetle dual webers too b/c I lift the engine cover up to get air:laugh:


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Good Old Car)*

...and to think i was exhausted pulling off my mani for a powergasket install and a tstat replacement.
nice work


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (OLD GHOST)*

Keepin an Eye on this looks cool.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (ajz9415)*

wiring is all done and it runs. I'll post up some pics on Monday of the battery box mount. Only catch is is won't start under its own power. Not sure if the battery is shot or just dead. I have a charger on it so I guess I will find out in the morning. I'm just glad it didn't catch on fire.
Bumpers should be done on Monday so i'm excited for H20. still have a lot to do though. Now the fuel lines come out for some steel braided goodness and AN fittings all around.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

battery charged and car starts under its own power. Got the fuel rail and braided lines in today as well as cleaned up the piping and bled the brakes. Tomorrow I need to relocate the power steering reservoir and I am one more step toward have the car ready for H2O this weekend. Getting excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

pic pf the battery box to keep things moving ...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

That's a sick battery re-location box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to be using a dv like this as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (vdubstar)*

I thought about it. I have a forge 007 right now which I have had no issues with so far. I think I am going to hold off and see how the eurojet unit holds up and then maybe swap to it later on.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

2nd Page PWNED








Nice. Great job bro! Goodluck the rest of the week so you can make it just in time for H2O. Please take pics of your ride, love to see more.







Tony


_Modified by vdubstar at 8:40 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (vdubstar)*

will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

well, I got the car done on time, but the battery overcharged and started smoking as I was packing the car on friday morning. So I ended up bring the rabbit down. Definitely bummed about. I will make sure to get a bunch of pics once I get everything sorted out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

update: new battery is in and everything seems to be set with that. Only catch now is the car wants to die out at lights. Had this issue before with a vacuum leak. Looks like I have some tweaking to do.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

came across this in another pic post.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

waiting for this rain to break so I can get my new wheel in and take some new pics, but here is an old one I came across.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

You got a new steering wheel. Or. new wheels?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (FastAndFurious)*

Steering wheel and Grab Handle. Although I do have a complete other set of RS178's so I can clean them up and rebuild them this winter.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Sick! I love where you're going with your interior. Post more pics when you get them installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (SomeMacGuy)*

will do. I will also have my Black perforated wheel up for sale if anyone is interested. If not I will probably rewrap it for someone else and just sell it that way.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

wheel is in. I wanted to get some pictures today but helped a friend put in his boost gauge instead. I'll see if I can get some tomorrow morning before I head to work.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

revived. Got out and cleaned the car the other day. I can't wait for warm weather.
 


_Modified by J.Owen at 11:50 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Bout time man! I kid, car looks amazing.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

That's gangsta its winter
And no winter wheels
No winter stance...
Strictly gangsta...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (FastAndFurious)*

I reserve the winter stance for my rabbit which rolls 4x4 all summer long.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

ehhh, still need new rear tires to bring the rear down, but some updated pics from the past weekend.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

I am sorry, and I know it's here somewhere, but what suspension are you running? I have koni coilovers and they are not near as low as the JOM, and not even close to your car. I have a huge gap still. Perches aren't out in the back yet and I am running 18's.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (TJClover)*

its on UniveralAir bags with Bilstein Struts.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

I Love your Bug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (Sero)*

Thanks. Bunch of stuff left on my list but I think I might turn my attention back to the bay for a little bit and try and get that a little more sorted. Dragging this pick over from the other thread. But this is how the bay sits right now.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Lets see some pics of the wheel and handle ?
maybe some air photos or is that suppose to be a surprise


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T (FastAndFurious)*

It suppose to rain but I can get some pics tonight. The air is on and running. Actually it was all installed and running in the two pics above. I still need to notch for the axle and get the smaller tires on the rear before it will actually drop any lower. Right now i'm just "beta" testing everything and making sure I am happy with the way I have my lines run and valves set-up.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Keeping it all in one place :: Josh's '99 2.0T ([email protected])*

Since it was pretty much dark by the time I got home, this is the best I can do for right now.
I also ended up having my brother cover the e-brake handle for me while I we had the grab bar out. As of right now I think I am going to find some suede that matches the beige to redo my headliner, as well the door cards, shift boot, etc. I'm hoping to get most of the interior wrapped in beige at some point.


----------



## n0ctrnlr3d (Jul 26, 2006)

looks great. looking forward to more


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (n0ctrnlr3d)*

Just an update, after a spirited drive the other day I noticed a hissing noise from the back drivers side corner of the head. After worrying that it was the head gasket finally giving out, I think it is just a loose coolant line that has become unseated a little bit. Fixed some of the items and I should be able to take it out again. Check over the usual suspects: no coolant in the oil and no oil in the coolant. Car has seemed a little down on power lately, so I am going to run a compression test just to be on the safe side.
Other then that I am still cleaning up some of the details and trying to plan out what I feel like tackling next.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Nothing crazy but I found a nice pic so I figured I would update this a little. 
Last night I ended up putting all of the tertiary coolant hoses back in as well as a brand new coolant reservoir and upper rad hose. The car made it down to H2Oi and back fine, but ran into a minor overheat issue while cruising on the strip which got me a little nervous. So for peace of mind I am back to having a reservoir. In all honesty it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would since it is tucked up under the fender. Once I pull the motor I will do all of the body work and still keep the reservoir.








_Photo courtesy of MichaelMark5_ 


_Modified by J.Owen at 3:49 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

last show of the season is done. Time to start squirrelling away parts for the spring.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Picked up an AVH code motor from a friend that needs to be rebuilt. Figured I might as well build a 20/20 motor if I can get the parts together. as of right now the list looks something like this.
* AEB 20v Head
* AVH Block with Oil Squirters
* Stock 2.0 Crank
* 83mm, 8.5:1 CR JE Pistons
* 144mm IE Forged Rods
* 16V Spark Plug Wires
* Tweaked C2 AEG 2.0T management 
* Internal waterpump 1.8T cam gear, t-belt, and tensioner
* Keeping my T3 Super 60 (possibly use .63 hot side)
I'm gonna try and keep this documented, but with everything else going on in my life it probably will be a scattered build with changes happening in spurts. Still have a lot of other items on my plate as well anyway.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

New front struts showed up yesterday. Hopefully I can find some time over the next week to get them installed and then finally get the notch i have been needing. Then the KW's go up for sale.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

mason techs? they look really good, im surprised you didnt get the bombers though


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yup, MT's. I was able to get all of the custom options and a quick turnaround in less then it would have cost me for the bombers. Upon first glance I couldn't be happier. They are definitely quality construction and Matt & Scott were more then helpful through the whole process.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

more pics of the MT's


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

whats custom about these besides the paint?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Shocks are same other then the wrinkle powder coat. They do have the early audi bushings with adapter bushings for the MT's and the half height caps.


----------



## langheldphoto (Nov 12, 2007)

i just wanted to say that i have invested so many countless hours and thousands... let me repeat THOUSANDS of dollars in my bug and it is not even in the same league as you. hell my car isnt even in same state at the time of the game. :wristcut: lol


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Shocks are same other then the wrinkle powder coat..

Very pretty. Nice "attention to detail"!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (langheldphoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *langheldphoto* »_i just wanted to say that i have invested so many countless hours and thousands...not even in the same league as you.

Honestly my car doesn't really have that many mods. I just thought about and planned all of them before I executed them.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Loving your car man. Definitely an inspiration.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

damn, thats a lot of spring boards in your dock.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Few degrees of camber and I think I will finally have the rear dialed in.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

You should do a DIY if you do the shims, seems like no ody wants to explain the addition of washers to align the caliper


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen) (FastAndFurious)*

Will do. I might just use true camber shims in which case I can use the matching shims for the caliper. More expensive then swinging by the home depot but I think it will be worth it in the end.


_Modified by J.Owen at 8:36 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen) (J.Owen)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen) (J.Owen)*

killin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

